
Wither Coworking? - philipkd
https://posts.philipkd.com/wither-coworking-f2fe142e0843
======
xupybd
Why must it only be non religious people? Or is the author inferring religious
people already have the need for a community met?

~~~
philipkd
I find that the coworking crowd is less religious than everyone else, and I
think that religious people have a default community they can turn to

